# Victoza experiences



## HenchPanda91 (Aug 9, 2015)

Anyone have experience using Victoza?
J
ust got 7 6mg pens, it says 0.6mg per day to inject at the same time but does anyone know
how long you can use it for?

if u have to have carbs 15min after then a hour later like fast acting slin when bulking?
when can you up the dose and when do you know to up it?

wont touch untill have a full protocol
thanks for any answers


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 9, 2015)

Um. That's not slin though. It's glucagon. Pretty much the opposite of slin. It breaks down glycogen in the liver and dumps glucose into the blood stream.


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 10, 2015)

I've never heard of this..but apparently it's a medication for treating type 2 diabetics by controlling blood sugar like POB said...I wouldnt mess around with it...


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Aug 14, 2015)

but if someone was to mess around with it how would it be used


----------



## AlphaD (Aug 14, 2015)

Its a catabolic hormone, not an anabolic one.  Are you going to use while dieting?  It will increase insulin sensitivity, which makes me believe you have insulin potentially on hand??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2015)

HenchPanda91 said:


> but if someone was to mess around with it how would it be used


You wouldn't


----------



## Flyingdragon (Aug 14, 2015)

Its useless for anyone who does not have Type 2......


----------



## BiologicalChemist (Aug 14, 2015)

Like I said I have no idea how to use it. You would need to be very knowledgable on how insulin, glucose mechanisms work. Which is why running slin can be very dangerous. There's so many other things you could be "messing around with" that aren't as potentially dangerous or will have much better results. What other goodies do u have..?


----------



## HenchPanda91 (Aug 16, 2015)

ill be using eph, clen, dnp, t3 for my next cut (not all at the same time lol)
i just brought the victoza at £10 a pen cause the woman didnt know how much they were worth when i saw $250 for 2pens i fort why not 
just came of cycle 8weeks ago and still have 8weeks before i go back on for a bulk cycle of test tren eq slin and peps


----------

